# Use Ibook G4 With Wireless Broadband Card Like Verizon



## treymail (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello Experts,  I just purchased an Ibook from the apple store as I think I was given wrong information from the sales person.  My question is on most PCs you can place the Wireless card on the side of your PC and by doing this with a Verizon Broadband card I can access the internet anywhere: while driving (in passenger seat) sitting anywhere outsides a Hot Spot...I really want this feature.  Now I find the IBook's card is internal under the keyboard...I have heard there is some soft of 3ed party device that I can use  to make this work..any suggestions?  thanks.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 6, 2006)

Verizon's BroadbandAccess (cellular broadband) is a service which utilizes a card that fits a PC card/Cardbus slot, which the iBook and 12" PowerBook don't have (15" & 17" PowerBooks do have one).  Currently there's only one (possibly 2) versions of the 6 or 8 PC Cards they offer that'll work with a Mac system (with some customization software wise).  The Verizon service is available just about anywhere your cell works digitally in major markets (500K + metro areas like Cincinnati, New York, Chicago, etc.).

What the sales people were talking about is the Airport card, which is a WiFi (802.11b/g) wireless adapter that allows you to connect to the regular WiFi hotspots (common in homes, businesses, campuses, cafes, etc.).  The range on WiFi hotspots is pretty limited in comparison, but it's by far the most popular wireless internet access method.  The Airport slot is not a standard PC Card slot at all and is located under the keyboard.

I'd wager the chances are they mistook your question on the matter as being related to WiFi.  You'd be amazed how many people don't know about this current offering from Verizon (even the geeky ones who you'd expect to know something).


----------



## treymail (Jan 6, 2006)

thanks for the quick responce...I spoke to someone at the apple store later who says there is some soft of adapter that uses the USB port that can connect the cellular card to the computer...can you shed some light on this?


----------



## GraphicUmp (Jan 6, 2006)

No, there's an adapter that lets you connect your cell phone to your USB port on your iBook.

There is no adapter to connect a PCMCIA or CARDBUS card to your iBook.

This is, I assume, the service you want?
http://www.verizonwireless.com:80/b2c/promotion/controller?promotionType=miniPac&action=miniStart


----------



## mdnky (Jan 6, 2006)

I've never seen nor heard of such an adapter.  Doesn't mean it doesn't exist, but I doubt it.  A very select few of Verizon's phones are compatible with the BroadbandAccess service (mainly their PDA style smart-phones), but I don't know how well they would interface with the Mac for internet usage.

On a side note, Sprint also offers a similar service which can be accessed by the Macs, but you still need a PC Card slot.

On thing to consider is the service area these EVDO offerings have is still pretty slim at the moment.  Even in large metro-areas it's not hugely available, so once you're out of the broadband portion you'll be stuck with regular 40-70K access (56K modem speeds roughly).  That's changing everyday and within another year or two shouldn't be too much of an issue.  

First thing I'd do is to make sure your primary use zone (where you'll be most of the time) is well within the service's broadband access.


----------

